# All Time Team



## BALLAHOLLIC7 (Mar 25, 2006)

All Time Team


C-
PF-
SF-
SG-
PG-

6th man:

Coach:

Fill in the blanks


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Way to early but ill do it anyway

PG- Brevin Knight
SG- Ray Felton
SF- Gerald Wallace
PF- Emeka Okafor
C- Primoz Brezec

6th Man- Melvin Ely

Coach- Bernie


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

lol you guys wanna all time team when you guys have been around for 2 seasons


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

all time team? more like the only team.. lol maybe include when hornets were in charlotte?



nutmeged3 said:


> Way to early but ill do it anyway
> 
> PG- Brevin Knight
> SG- Ray Felton
> ...


 :cheers: pretty much it


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

*All Time Team*


C-Bill Russell/Bill Walton
PF-Karl Malone/ Dirk Nowitzki
SF-Larry Bird/????
SG-Kobe Bryant/MJ
PG-John Stockton/Steve Nash

6th man: John Havlicec

Coach: Red Auerbach


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Kobe over MJ, wow.

More of an attempt to build a team with chemistry taken into account. Basically a rehashed dynasty Bulls team with better "role" players.

C - Wilt Chamberlain - No explanation needed, it's freaking Wilt Chamberlain!
PF - Bill Russell - Superb defensive player, who needs offense when you have Wilt.
SF - Scottie Pippen
SG - Michael Jordan
PG - Drazen Petrovic - With Pippen as the point-forward the Bulls had no use for another ball handler, Petrovic takes the place of the Paxson / Kerr role being the best shooter I ever saw, bias included of course.

6th man - Dennis Rodman - It was hard to narrow it down to one man, but I took the idea of 6th man as the guy who'd be backing up more than one player. When you consider the rest of the team there really isn't a need for more offense. So I went with the most versatile defender that I could think of, even if it was the crazy Rodman. He could bang in the post, play on the perimiter, guard almost everyone bar PG's.

And for the more modern feel (80's onwards), a team I feel could even challenge the one above. 
C - Hakeem Olajuwon - Shaq has nothing on him.
PF - Tim Duncan - Was tough choosing him over Malone.
SF - Scottie Pippen
SG - Michael Jordan
PG - Drazen Petrovic

6th man - Rodman, same reason as above.
Coach - Jackson again.

Two great big men who without a doubt would buy into the team concept.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

step said:


> Kobe over MJ, wow.


You bet, absolutely. This past season Kobe surpassed MJ in terms of _individual _ acheivement. Definitely Bryant > Jordan.



> More of an attempt to build a team with chemistry taken into account. Basically a rehashed dynasty Bulls team with better "role" players.
> 
> C - Wilt Chamberlain - No explanation needed, it's freaking Wilt Chamberlain!
> PF - Bill Russell - Superb defensive player, who needs offense when you have Wilt.
> ...


Wilt...OK, sure, hard to argue with Chamberlain--it's freaking Wilt Chamberlain! :laugh: But since I wanted Russell on there, but Malone is THE power forward, I moved Russell to center and dropped Wilt.

Pippen??? Oh, come on! The ultimate sidekick whose very existence was only an illusion dreamed up by Michael Jordan. Heck, I'd take just about any small forward who ever suited up for a 50-win team over Pippen.

I love the addition of Drazen Petrovic. That's a wonderfully gutsy choice.



> 6th man - Dennis Rodman - It was hard to narrow it down to one man, but I took the idea of 6th man as the guy who'd be backing up more than one player. When you consider the rest of the team there really isn't a need for more offense. So I went with the most versatile defender that I could think of, even if it was the crazy Rodman. He could bang in the post, play on the perimiter, guard almost everyone bar PG's.


Rodman's a fine choice. Too many people look at his insanity and forget what a killer defensive player he was. The camp drag and multi-colored hair were a trip, but he was amazing on the court. (Yeah, I know he's old and all now, but I'd still give him a chance to play even now....)



> And for the more modern feel (80's onwards), a team I feel could even challenge the one above.
> C - Hakeem Olajuwon - Shaq has nothing on him.
> PF - Tim Duncan - Was tough choosing him over Malone.
> SF - Scottie Pippen
> ...


Yes to Hakeem over Shaq.
NEVER Duncan over Malone. Karl Malone is the definition of power forward, now and always.
Pippen...See above
MJ........Sorry, see above. Kobe finally surpassed him this past season, and I wouldn't put Pistol Pete over MJ---but I'd sure wish I could.
Drazen...Even above Stockton and Magic?

OK, to Rodman again.

Jackson as coach? Ewwwwwww...icky!!! That freak has had the incredible good luck to coach guys like MJ, Rodman, Kerr, Shaq, Kobe, etc. Give Bernie Bickerstaff that talent, and he'll do as well as Jackson. So with Avery, Sloan, Nate, Van Gundy, Riley, and every other coach in the League. He didn't even create the system he's known for, and he badmouths his own players publicly. I love the Lakers, don't get me wrong, but Phil Jackson is a mistake of nature.

Laurie


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

No way Kobe is better than Jordan. Kobe already has a supporting cast that is worse, as far as statistics go. Remember that Jordan was an outstanding defensive player... to the extent that there's no question he was the best player to ever play the game, hands down, especially when you compare the competition that Wilt and Russell had, which was virtually nothing, compared to Jordan's competition.

Jordan is much better than Kobe, there's absolutely no question. Kobe barely makes the playoffs with his team. Jordan takes 6 titles with him, Pippen, and a bunch of nobodies.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

You guys forgot Peja Drobnjak. Even if he never played a single game, he is still technically the first Bobcat. He was acquired before the expansion draft.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

unluckyseventeen said:


> No way Kobe is better than Jordan. Kobe already has a supporting cast that is worse, as far as statistics go. Remember that Jordan was an outstanding defensive player... to the extent that there's no question he was the best player to ever play the game, hands down, especially when you compare the competition that Wilt and Russell had, which was virtually nothing, compared to Jordan's competition.
> 
> Jordan is much better than Kobe, there's absolutely no question. Kobe barely makes the playoffs with his team. Jordan takes 6 titles with him, Pippen, and a bunch of nobodies.


Well, that's an argument that goes round and round and round on every NBA message board in the world, so to say "there's absolutely no question" is silly. As someone else here said, comparing players of different eras is a fool's game, and we probably shouldn't be playing it. To each his/her own on this question, since there's no way to ever know who's right.

I see you latched onto that part of my post--Kobe > MJ. Any of the other choices strike your interest?

Laurie


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Jackson as coach? Ewwwwwww...icky!!! That freak has had the incredible good luck to coach guys like MJ, Rodman, Kerr, Shaq, Kobe, etc.


As opposed to Auerbach coaching a team that almost had more HOF'rs than the All-star game.

Kerr! LOL that made me laugh.


> He didn't even create the system he's known for


That matters why?


> he badmouths his own players publicly.


Everyone has their flaws, other than writing that stupid book of his, he's usually decent. Especially when you compare him to say Larry Brown, who can't shut his mouth even if you gagged him.



> As someone else here said, comparing players of different eras is a fool's game, and we probably shouldn't be playing it


We definitely should, as the the difference in time is not that great. The major difference between the two, contact was allowed then, not now. 

As for Kobe surpassing Jordan, you have to backup a claim like that.



> Pippen??? Oh, come on! The ultimate sidekick whose very existence was only an illusion dreamed up by Michael Jordan. Heck, I'd take just about any small forward who ever suited up for a 50-win team over Pippen.


Not every other small forward is named to the All-NBA defensive team 10 years in a row, with only 91 and 2000 being ones not having him on the 1st team. Sure there are better offensive threats than him, but Pippen was the complete package, he could do anything.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Jackson as coach? Ewwwwwww...icky!!! That freak has had the incredible good luck to coach guys like MJ, Rodman, Kerr, Shaq, Kobe, etc. 



> As opposed to Auerbach coaching a team that almost had more HOF'rs than the All-star game.
> 
> Kerr! LOL that made me laugh.


I don't respect Auerbach for the same reason...and I'm glad you liked the mention of Steve Kerr; I thought that might give you a laugh :smile:

Quote:
He didn't even create the system he's known for 



> That matters why?


Because that Triangle is supposed to be his creation, the brilliance that harnessed the talent for those championships. If it's so, then it's Winter who's the genius.

Quote:
he badmouths his own players publicly. 



> Everyone has their flaws, other than writing that stupid book of his, he's usually decent. Especially when you compare him to say Larry Brown, who can't shut his mouth even if you gagged him.


Yeppers, and I'd be fine with gagging Brown all day every day during the season.

Quote:
As someone else here said, comparing players of different eras is a fool's game, and we probably shouldn't be playing it 



> We definitely should, as the the difference in time is not that great. The major difference between the two, contact was allowed then, not now.
> 
> As for Kobe surpassing Jordan, you have to backup a claim like that.


Things are sooo different now! Yeah,it's only ten-fifteen years, but my God...Could players like Steve Nash--heck, even Dirk (aka the seven-foot-tall two-guard)--have even existed in '95? It's a whole new League.

Back up the Kobe claim?

point average through the season....oh--and eighty-one points. Two shooting guards, both leading their teams--but MJ has some talent on his squad. (Yes, even Steve Kerr with his distance shooting :laugh NOT as a team leader, but only as an individual player, Kobe > MJ.

Laurie


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> point average through the season....oh--and eighty-one points. Two shooting guards, both leading their teams--but MJ has some talent on his squad. (Yes, even Steve Kerr with his distance shooting ) NOT as a team leader, but only as an individual player, Kobe > MJ.


Have you forgotten what Jordan was like when he came into the league? And how bare those teams were. 

You want to compare point averages, take at look at Jordan in 87 and 88, where he averaged 37.1 and 35ppg. Kobe's 35.4ppg isn't that special, heck Allen Iverson averaged 33ppg, does that put him on the same level?

Kobe and Jordan are great offensive players, heck Kobe could be even better on the offensive end, but the one major thing with Jordan was that he was a complete player. Not only did he score, he played defense night in and night out, something which Kobe does when he's only in the mood.

The 81 point performance was remarkable, but it also was against the Toronto Raptors. I'd rate Jordan's 63 point performance against the powerhouse Boston Celtics in the playoffs better overall.


> Could players like Steve Nash--heck, even Dirk (aka the seven-foot-tall two-guard)--have even existed in '95? It's a whole new League.


Could they pull off what they do now with the contact that was allowed then? You can't even hipcheck a player nowdays or even put both hands on them, unlike back then.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

step said:


> The 81 point performance was remarkable, but it also was against the Toronto Raptors. I'd rate Jordan's 63 point performance against the powerhouse Boston Celtics in the playoffs better overall.


OK, we'll just have to agree to disagree on this one.It's a tough question, and one that drives people nuts on NBA boards.



endora60 said:


> Could players like Steve Nash--heck, even Dirk (aka the seven-foot-tall two-guard)--have even existed in '95? It's a whole new League.





step said:


> Could they pull off what they do now with the contact that was allowed then? You can't even hipcheck a player nowdays or even put both hands on them, unlike back then.


Nope, and that's my point: Steve and Dirk--just to use two examples--are spectacular players, truly great, _for their time_. Fifteen years ago Steve would've been crippled early in the season, and Dirk would be livid and out of his mind thirty games in. What was allowed then would destroy some of today's finest players, so to even compare the League and players then and now is a fool's game.

Laurie


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

He meant all time Bobcats team. Even though its rediculous...

BALLAHOLLIC started a thread like this in every team forum.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> He meant all time Bobcats team. Even though its rediculous...
> 
> BALLAHOLLIC started a thread like this in every team forum.


We know what he meant, thank you kindly. We decided to discuss something else instead.

And,yes, BALLAHOLLIC began this thread everywhere. Sure, it's spammy, but it's kinda fun and it got some discussion going in the Bobcats forum, so what's the problem?

Laurie


----------

